
Choosing between a male and a female developer - dandinu
https://medium.com/@dan.dinu/choosing-between-a-male-and-a-female-developer-e760108038ed
======
beokop
> Looking around at the majority of my male colleagues I realized there is no
> pragmatic reason why we are all men.

Yes, there is: There's a lot more men than women working in tech. That alone
means that it's much harder to find talented women than talented men, ergo
your room full of male colleagues.

This post reads like you're doing society a favor by employing a woman. You're
not. If you don't hire her then someone else will; either way, the total
number of women in tech remains the same. The only reason to hire based on
gender, ethnicity etc. is because it benefits you and your company. It's often
portrayed as something altruistic but it really isn't.

~~~
dandinu
Not at all, I like to believe I wanted to convey the exact opposite. I agree
that is not something altruistic, exactly my reason for saying this:

> I knew I made the right decision, not because the candidate was a specific
> sex, but because one was a better fit for the team’s work style.

------
sharemywin
after reading this it got me to thinking maybe "tech interviews should be
"pass/fail" with 2 passes a valid output. or maybe ratings of 1-5.

